# Mid-Michigan Reptile Rescue



## chairman (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone happen to be acquainted with the folks that run the Mid-Michigan Reptile Rescue in Bay City, MI? I've tried contacting them a couple different times over the last couple months and haven't heard anything, so I was wondering if they were still operating.


----------



## Itort (Mar 22, 2010)

I sent an e-mail about a month ago inquiring about a bluetongue and haven't had a response. Sent another e-mail today on the same subject. They are on Petfinder and the list of reptiles for adoption grows weekly. They say they are very busy and can't answer immediately but a month ???


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 23, 2010)

Itort said:


> I sent an e-mail about a month ago inquiring about a bluetongue and haven't had a response. Sent another e-mail today on the same subject. They are on Petfinder and the list of reptiles for adoption grows weekly. They say they are very busy and can't answer immediately but a month ???



Are you both in Michigan!? 

Anyways, I can't remember her name, but there is a reptile vet who is a part of the rescue. She works at the parkway animal hospital in Clinton Township.

They have never responded to me either about anything, and sadly their vet is quite expensive compared to other vets around here. So I only chatted with the lady a few times, and said they were very busy and didn't read e-mails often (they had a pet store that closed, I would get my bugs from).


----------



## Itort (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a brother in Lansing and visit peroidically. They imply that they ship, so I can go either way. I question how serious they are as the only contact is via e-mail. They still haven't read my e-mails. They claim to have many herps for adoption but how do they adopt them ?


----------



## chairman (Mar 24, 2010)

I live in IN, but their rescue usually comes up as the closest to me on petfinder. That and I have family in Grand Rapids and routine business trips to Detroit, so I could easily extend a normal stay for a pick-up. But, I think that most of my queries have been when it was cold out... maybe they don't want people adopting when it is cold? Anyone make a request during warm weather?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 7, 2010)

They plain and simple WON'T respond. I have been trying for years, and even have spoken personally to the director. She told me at that time that her daughter, Stephanie, handled the responses, and that she would personally ask her to respond to my emails. It never happened. She also told me that they were just so busy with this seized group of illegally imported Iguanas.... Well, that was a year ago. 

I can however tell you that Suburban Jungle rescue in southern MI often has some nice animals for adoption. Jeff is a member here and I adopted my Hingebacks from him a year ago. He doesn't just give out animals to get rid of them, either, he will keep them until the right match is made to the right owner.

http://suburbanjunglerescue.com/

Kristina


----------



## Itort (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are couple of email contacts I got off the Michigan Herp Society website. Both are on the board of the society and are listed as contacts for the rescue. [email protected] and [email protected].


----------



## Kristina (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are the same address listed as contacts on Petfinder and their own website, and the same address that I have sent countless emails to over a 5 year period with NO response. The only way I could contact Jane was through PM on ReptileGeeks, and even that was spotty.

Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 14, 2010)

I talk to Jane on facebook. But yes, they are very, very slow at responding. If they have someone you want though, be persistent.


----------



## Xastur (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah i've emailed about 4 times in response to their 2 red foots and still haven't heard back. Messaged the Colorado humane society in response to an animal and got a response back that day. I wish they would respond.


----------



## Itort (Apr 14, 2010)

I have emailed 4 or 5 times on the bluetongue skink. No response. I have adopted from other rescues and have gotten quick responses by both email and phone. They talk of rescueing numerious herps but I'm getting the impression none go out. Is this a rescue or a collector/hoarder ?


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rescue. Certified. Also, I would watch what is said online. If anything, take a page from Yvonne and look at what she is dealing with, with the whole turtlestuff thing.


----------



## Xastur (Apr 14, 2010)

If pointing out the fact that the rescue isn't maybe acting in a quick enough manner to save some animals lives because loving and caring people are being ignored through email gets us in trouble, then i don't mind the repercussions. I am glad they are taking care of all of these turtles and torts and giving them a safe home but if they don't ever respond to emails their true purpose will never be reached.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 15, 2010)

Itort simply asked a question. And yes, they are a 501(3)c rescue organization with many affiliations throughout the state and the country. My main complaint is that they do not answer emails in a timely manner, which isn't a lie and something that has been admitted to me by the director. I am not attempting to slander anyone. I agree too that if they were more proactive in placing their animals, it would go a long way to helping those animals find a good forever home and allow them to do even more good deeds.

Kristina


----------

